# What percentage of growth @ 10 months.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Rosko is just a few days past ten months. His height is 24 3/4 inches. Taken with a level straight up from his front legs. And his weight is 60 lbs. I know that he will continue to fill out and put on weight for a while yet. However, I was hoping some of you that are past this stage would have an idea of how much more weight/growth he may put on yet.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Not the best pics from above. He kept moving.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

GSD usually reach full adult height by 9 months. you may get an extra cm if they are a slow grower, usually this is because the pasterns get firmer and they stand taller.
he is a good height


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I am cool with his height. I was more wondering about how much weight he may put on yet.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

both of my males (3 and 9) are within a few pounds of their weight at 10 months. my female on the other hand filled out considerably going from a lean and leggy 65lbs to a solid and trim 85lbs at maturity.

the labs and goldens that I work with on average gain 10-12% between 18mo and 2yrs... visibly, in the males, it's noticeable in the chest and shoulders.


----------

